# cash is a champion



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulation!! That is very exciting. You deserve to be proud! Go Cash.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, congratulations! You should be very proud


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Good Boy Cash!!! congrats to Kelly & Natalie, Beth and Ann. WOO HOO!!!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Major congrats to you all!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WOW...that is one handsome dog!!! Congratulations!
_


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations to Cash!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations to the Man in Black!!!!


----------



## Abozie76 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats fantastic!!! Big round of applause!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

thanks everybody!! have one new pic.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

She does an amazing job!

Congratulations to you and Cash.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous boy! Congratulations!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

NOLA Standards said:


> She does an amazing job!
> 
> Congratulations to you and Cash.


she does do an amazing job! i got to see your girl at pca this year and she is gorgeous. I am looking to forward to going next year. we will be showing our girls.


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

i just got his finish photo!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations! Cash is gorgeous, but then, he IS an Aris Poodle! lol (I got lucky and have one, too! Those Aris Poodles are Gorgeous and fabulous temperaments and personalities.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Absolutely gorgeous dog!!!
_


----------

